# the boys first bike



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

got this for my son. not giving it to him till march when he turns 6, but ive been having fun on it. and with the exception of the positive batt wire and fuse melting on the exuast causing a small fire, its pretty solid. lol btw dealer took care of it ,no problems. believe it or not my dealer and the factory support are pretty dam good. just has to last a year till i can swing getting us on dirtbikes. although i did find a big bore kit and some other upgrades for it.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks cool!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Wow..can't believe a 6-year-old will be getting a quad like that..lucky guy..hope he's ready for it.


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

haha yeah well his mom and i promised him two years ago that he could have one we he turns 6, and achieved some goals we set for him. he made good on the deal. i have never been riding anywhere without him, so now ill finnaly get my brute to myself hehe plus they are having an event at ******* yacht club on his bday in march,, so that will be the perfect place to surprise and give it to him, although he wont be riding it anywhere but open areas away from the madness. after some time with it ill give it a proper review.


----------



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)

congrats!!! i never got one as a child. i begged for one for 9 years and got one at age 11. when i was 8 i got a dune buggy. when i was 9 i got a honda aquatrax jetski. when i was 10 i got a yamaha breeze 125 atv. when i was 12 i got a grizzly 450. when i was 13 i traded the breeze for a cr80 racing dirt bike. then at age 15 i traded the dirt bike for another dirtbike (ttr 230) then at age 15 i traded the ttr 230 and grizzly 450 for the brute force 750. and now im 16 about the part out the brute force aftermarket parts then sell the brute force for a renegade 1000


----------

